# First Round Mock Draft Contest ($$$)



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Rules:
- Post your mock draft (1st Round only) sometime between now and the draft. 
- Entries can be edited up until 7 PM ET on Thursday.
- All current members of this site can enter and are eligible to win. 
- The player selected at each slot is all that matters, the team picking at that slot or where the player gets traded is irrelevant. 

Scoring:
- Each correct pick earns 3 points.
- Each pick that is incorrect but within 3 picks (up or down) earns 1 point.
- Tiebreakers are as follows: 

Most correct picks
Most players listed in the mock actually selected in the 1st Round
Earliest entry/last edit

Prize:
- $100 prize that I somehow won from Ron's Prediction Contest is all yours if you score the most points. Winner takes all. Money will be sent via PayPal.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

1. Minnesota - Karl Anthony-Towns
2. Lakers - D'Angelo Russell
3. 76'ers - Jahlil Okafor 
4. Knicks - Justise Winslow
5. Magic - Kristaps Porzingis
6. Kings - Emmanuel Mudiay
7. Nuggets - Mario Hezonja
8. Pistons - Devin Booker
9. Hornets - Kelly Oubre
10. Heat - Stanley Johnson
11. Pacers - Trey Lyles
12. Jazz - Frank Kaminsky
13. Suns - Myles Turner
14. Thunder - Willie Cauley-Stein
15. Hawks - Kevon Looney
16. Celtics - Rondae Hollis-Jefferson 
17. Bucks - Cam Payne
18. Rockets - Tyus Jones
19. Wizards - Bobby Portis
20. Raptors - Jerian Grant
21. Mavs - Sam Dekker
22. Bulls - Delon Wright
23. Blazers - Justin Anderson
24. Cavs - RJ Hunter
25. Grizzlies - Jarell Martin 
26. Spurs - Terry Rozier
27. Lakers - Rashad Vaughn
28. Celtics - Montrezl Harrell
29. Nets - Chris McCullough
30. Warriors - Anthony Brown


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Minnesota - Karl Anthony-Towns
2. Lakers - Jahlil Okafor 
3. 76'ers - Emmanuel Mudiay
4. Knicks - D'Angelo Russell
5. Magic - Kristaps Porzingis
6. Kings - Justise Winslow
7. Nuggets - Stanley Johnson
8. Pistons - Mario Hezonja
9. Hornets - Frank Kaminsky
10. Heat - Devin Booker 
11. Pacers - Willie Cauley-Stein
12. Jazz - Myles Turner
13. Suns - Bobby Portis
14. Thunder - Rondae Hollis-Jefferson
15. Hawks - RJ Hunter
16. Celtics - Cam Payne 
17. Bucks - Kelly Oubre 
18. Rockets - Jerian Grant
19. Wizards - Kevon Looney 
20. Raptors - Trey Lyles
21. Mavs - Delon Wright
22. Bulls - Sam Dekker
23. Blazers - Tyus Jones 
24. Cavs - Terry Rozier 
25. Grizzlies - Jarell Martin 
26. Spurs - Mouhammadou Jaiteh 
27. Lakers - Rashad Vaughn 
28. Celtics -Justin Anderson 
29. Nets - Cliff Alexander 
30. Warriors - Montrezl Harrell


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

@MemphisX - You have Mudiay listed twice.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

1. Minnesota - Karl Anthony-Towns
2. Lakers - Jahlil Okafor 
3. 76'ers - D'Angelo Russell
4. Knicks - Emmanuel Mudiay
5. Magic - Kristaps Porzingis
6. Kings - Justise Winslow
7. Nuggets - Mario Hezonja
8. Pistons - Trey Lyles
9. Hornets - Cameron Payne
10. Heat - Stanley Johnson
11. Pacers - Willie Cauley-Stein
12. Jazz - Myles Turner
13. Suns -Bobby Portis
14. Thunder - Frank Kaminsky
15. Hawks - Devin Booker
16. Celtics - Sam Dekker
17. Bucks - Rashad Vaughn
18. Rockets - Tyus Jones
19. Wizards -Montrezl Harrell
20. Raptors - Holis-Jefferson
21. Mavs - Jerian Grant
22. Bulls - Kevon Looney
23. Blazers - Kelly Oubre
24. Cavs - Terry Rozier
25. Grizzlies - Delon Wright
26. Spurs - Justin Anderson
27. Lakers - RJ Hunter
28. Celtics - Jarell Martin
29. Nets - Cedi Osman
30. Warriors - Richaun Holmes


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

1. Wolves: Karl-Anthony Towns
2. Lakers: Jahlil Okafor
3. Philly: D'Angelo Russell
4. Knicks: Justise Winslow
5. Magic: Mario Hezonja
6. Kings: Frank Kaminsky
7. Nuggets: Kristaps Porzingis
8. Pistons: Emmanuel Mudiay
9. Hornets: Willie Cauley-Stein
10. Heat: Stanley Johnson
11. Pacers: Cameron Payne
12. Jazz: Trey Lyles
13. Suns: Myles Turner
14. Thunder: Devin Booker
15. Hawks: Bobby Portis
16. Celtics: Rondae Hollis-Jefferson
17. Bucks: Rashad Vaughn
18. Rockets: Tyus Jones
19. Wizards: Montrezl Harrell
20. Raptors: Sam Dekker
21. Mavericks: Jerian Grant
22. Bulls: Justin Anderson
23. Blazers: Kelly Oubre
24. Cavs: RJ Hunter
25. Grizzlies: Jarell Martin
26. Spurs: Anthony Brown
27. Lakers: Christian Wood
28. Celtics: Jordan Mickey
29. Brooklyn: Terry Rozier
30. Warriors: Nikola Milutinov


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

1. Wolves: Karl-Anthony Towns
2. Lakers: Jahlil Okafor
3. Philly: D'Angelo Russell
4. Knicks: Emmanuel Mudiay
5. Magic: Justise Winslow
6. Kings: Kristaps Porzingis
7. Nuggets: Mario Hezonja
8. Pistons: Devin Booker
9. Hornets: Frank Kaminsky
10. Heat: Stanley Johnson
11. Pacers: Willie Cauley-Stein
12. Jazz: Myles Turner
13. Suns: Trey Lyles
14. Thunder: Cameron Payne
15. Hawks: Bobby Portis
16. Celtics: Kelly Oubre
17. Bucks: Jerian Grant
18. Rockets: Sam Dekker
19. Wizards: Justin Anderson
20. Raptors: Rondae Hollis-Jefferson
21. Mavericks: R.J. Hunter
22. Bulls: Tyus Jones
23. Blazers: Delon Wright
24. Cavs: Kevon Looney
25. Grizzlies: Montrezl Harrell
26. Spurs: Jarell Martin
27. Lakers: Rashad Vaughn
28. Celtics: Terry Rozier
29. Brooklyn: Josh Richardson
30. Warriors: Jordan Mickey


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

For the record I copied my picks from NBAdraft.net until I got to like pick 25 and Guillermo Hernanzog was cut off, and rather to click the link to copy and paste it I just moved everyone else up a pick. There is no rules against what I did and I hope I win. I have plans for the $100.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

1. Minnesota - Karl Anthony-Towns
2. Lakers - Jahlil Okafor 
3. 76'ers - D'Angelo Russell
4. Knicks - Emmanuel Mudiay
5. Magic - Kristaps Porzingis
6. Kings - Justise Winslow
7. Nuggets - Mario Hezonja
8. Pistons - Trey Lyles
9. Hornets - Cameron Payne
10. Heat - Stanley Johnson
11. Pacers - Willie Cauley-Stein
12. Jazz - Myles Turner
13. Suns -Bobby Portis
14. Thunder - Frank Kaminsky
15. Hawks - Devin Booker
16. Celtics - Sam Dekker
17. Bucks - Rashad Vaughn
18. Rockets - Tyus Jones
19. Wizards -Montrezl Harrell
20. Raptors - Holis-Jefferson
21. Mavs - Jerian Grant
22. Bulls - Kevon Looney
23. Blazers - Kelly Oubre
24. Cavs - Terry Rozier
25. Grizzlies - Delon Wright
26. Spurs - Justin Anderson
27. Lakers - RJ Hunter
28. Celtics - Jarell Martin
29. Nets - Cedi Osman
30. Warriors - Richaun Holmes


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

1. Minnesota - Karl Anthony-Towns
2. Lakers - Jahlil Okafor 
3. 76'ers - D'Angelo Russell
4. Knicks - Kristaps Porzingis
5. Magic - Emanuel Mudiay
6. Kings - Willie Cauley-Stein
7. Nuggets - Justice Winslow
8. Pistons - Mario Hezonja
9. Hornets - Devin Booker
10. Heat - Miles Turner
11. Pacers - Stanley Johson
12. Jazz - Kelly Oubre
13. Suns - Frank Kaminsky
14. Thunder - RJ Hunter
15. Hawks - Trey Lyles
16. Celtics - Rondae Hollis-Jefferson 
17. Bucks - Cameron Payne
18. Rockets - Jerian Grant
19. Wizards - Sam Dekker
20. Raptors - Kevon Looney
21. Mavs - Justin Anderson
22. Bulls - Rashad Vaughn
23. Blazers - Tius Jones
24. Cavs - Bobby Portis
25. Grizzlies - Terry Rozier
26. Spurs - Montrezl Harrell
27. Lakers - Delon Wright
28. Celtics - Christian Wood
29. Nets - Joseph Young
30. Warriors - Jarell Martin


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

1. Minnesota - Karl Anthony-Towns
2. Lakers - Emmanuel Mudiay
3. 76'ers - D'Angelo Russell
4. Knicks - Jahlil Okafor 
5. Magic - Justise Winslow
6. Kings - Kristaps Porzingis
7. Nuggets - Mario Hezonja
8. Pistons - Stanley Johnson
9. Hornets - Willie Cauley-Stein
10. Heat - Myles Turner
11. Pacers - Cam Payne
12. Jazz - Frank Kaminsky
13. Suns - Devin Booker
14. Thunder - Jerian Grant
15. Hawks - Kelly Oubre
16. Celtics - Rondae Hollis-Jefferson 
17. Bucks - Trey Lyles
18. Rockets - Tyus Jones
19. Wizards - Bobby Portis
20. Raptors - Kevon Looney
21. Mavs - Sam Dekker
22. Bulls - Delon Wright
23. Blazers - Justin Anderson
24. Cavs - RJ Hunter
25. Grizzlies - Jarell Martin 
26. Spurs - Terry Rozier
27. Lakers - Rashad Vaughn
28. Celtics - Montrezl Harrell
29. Nets - Chris McCullough
30. Warriors - Richaun Holmes


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*First Round Mock*

This is subject to change before the draft. Check my time stamp just in case.

Karl-Anthony Towns
Jahlil Okafor
D'Angelo Russell
Emanuel Mudiay
Kristaps Porzingis
Mario Hezonja
Justise Winslow
Stanley Johnson
Frank Kaminsky
Devin Booker
Cameron Payne
Trey Lyles
Willie Cauley-Stein
Kelly Oubre
Myles Turner
Sam Dekker
Bobby Portis
Tyus Jones
Montrezl Harrell
Rondae Hollis-Jefferson
Jerian Grant
Terry Rozier
Kevon Looney
Nikola Milutinov
Justin Anderson
R.J. Hunter
Joseph Young
Rashad Vaughn
Chris McCullough
Cedi Osman


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

1. Minnesota - Karl Anthony-Towns
2. Lakers - Jahlil Okafor
3. 76'ers - D'Angelo Russell
4. Knicks - Kristaps Porzingis
5. Magic - Willie Cauley-Stein
6. Kings - Emanuel Mudiay
7. Nuggets - Justice Winslow
8. Pistons - Mario Hezonja
9. Hornets - Stanley Johnson
10. Heat - Devin Booker
11. Pacers - Miles Turner
12. Jazz - Frank Kaminsky
13. Suns - Cameron Payne
14. Thunder - Sam Dekker
15. Hawks - Trey Lyles
16. Celtics - Rondae Hollis-Jefferson
17. Bucks - Kelly Oubre
18. Rockets - Tyus Jones
19. Wizards - Kevon Looney
20. Raptors - Bobby Portis
21. Mavs - Jerian Grant
22. Bulls - Rashad Vaughn
23. Blazers - RJ Hunter
24. Cavs - Terry Rozier
25. Grizzlies - Delon Wright
26. Spurs - Justin Anderson
27. Lakers - Cedi Osman
28. Celtics - Guillermo Hernangomez
29. Nets - Robert Upshaw
30. Warriors - Montrezl Harrell


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

1. Minnesota - Karl Anthony-Towns
2. Lakers - Jahlil Okafor 
3. 76'ers - Emmanuel Mudiay
4. Knicks - D'Angelo Russell
5. Magic - Kristaps Porzingis
6. Kings - Mario Hezonja
7. Nuggets - Justise Winslow
8. Pistons – Stanley Johnson
9. Hornets - Devin Booker
10. Heat - Willie Cauley-Stein
11. Pacers - Frank Kaminsky
12. Jazz - Myles Turner
13. Suns - Kelly Oubre
14. Thunder - Cam Payne
15. Hawks - Sam Dekker 
16. Celtics - Rondae Hollis-Jefferson 
17. Bucks - Trey Lyles
18. Rockets - Tyus Jones
19. Wizards - Bobby Portis
20. Raptors - Jerian Grant
21. Mavs - Kevon Looney
22. Bulls - Delon Wright
23. Blazers - Justin Anderson
24. Cavs - RJ Hunter
25. Grizzlies - Jarell Martin 
26. Spurs - Terry Rozier
27. Lakers - Rashad Vaughn
28. Celtics - Montrezl Harrell
29. Nets – Andrew Harrison
30. Warriors - Anthony Brown


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

1. Minnesota - Karl Anthony-Towns
2. Lakers - D'Angelo Russell
3. 76'ers - Jahlil Okafor
4. Knicks - Emmanuel Mudiay
5. Magic - Kristaps Porzingis
6. Kings - Justise Winslow
7. Nuggets - Mario Hezonja
8. Pistons - Trey Lyles
9. Hornets - Cameron Payne
10. Heat - Stanley Johnson
11. Pacers - Willie Cauley-Stein
12. Jazz - Myles Turner
13. Suns -Bobby Portis
14. Thunder - Frank Kaminsky
15. Hawks - Devin Booker
16. Celtics - Sam Dekker
17. Bucks - Rashad Vaughn
18. Rockets - Tyus Jones
19. Wizards -Montrezl Harrell
20. Raptors - Holis-Jefferson
21. Mavs - Jerian Grant
22. Bulls - Kevon Looney
23. Blazers - Kelly Oubre
24. Cavs - Terry Rozier
25. Grizzlies - Delon Wright
26. Spurs - Justin Anderson
27. Lakers - RJ Hunter
28. Celtics - Jarell Martin
29. Nets - Cedi Osman
30. Warriors - Richaun Holmes


----------



## hunerman (Dec 16, 2011)

1. Minnesota - Karl Anthony-Towns
2. Lakers - Jahlil Okafor 
3. 76'ers - D'Angelo Russell
4. Knicks - Emmanuel Mudiay
5. Magic - Kristaps Porzingis
6. Kings - Mario Hezonja
7. Nuggets - Justice Winslow
8. Pistons - Devin Booker
9. Hornets - Stanley Johnson
10. Heat - Mario Hezonja
11. Pacers - Frank Kaminsky
12. Jazz - Willie Cauley-Stein
13. Suns - Sam Dekker
14. Thunder - Cam Payne
15. Hawks - Myles Turner
16. Celtics - Rondae Hollis-Jefferson 
17. Bucks - Trey Lyles
18. Rockets - Tyus Jones
19. Wizards - Bobby Portis
20. Raptors - Jerian Grant
21. Mavs - Kevon Looney
22. Bulls - Delon Wright
23. Blazers - Justin Anderson
24. Cavs - RJ Hunter
25. Grizzlies - Jarell Martin 
26. Spurs - Terry Rozier
27. Lakers - Rashad Vaughn
28. Celtics - Montrezl Harrell
29. Nets - Chris McCullough
30. Warriors - Anthony Brown


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

I know nothing but why not:

1. Minnesota - Karl Anthony-Towns
2. Lakers - Jahlil Okafor
3. 76'ers - D'Angelo Russell
4. Knicks - Justise Winslow
5. Magic - Kristaps Porzingis
6. Kings - Emmanuel Mudiay
7. Nuggets - Mario Hezonja
8. Pistons - Stanley Johnson
9. Hornets - Frank Kaminsky
10. Heat - Devin Booker
11. Pacers - Willie Cauley-Stein
12. Jazz - Myles Turner
13. Suns - Kelly Oubre
14. Thunder - Cameron Payne
15. Hawks - Kevon Looney
16. Celtics - Rondae Hollis-Jefferson
17. Bucks - Trey Lyles
18. Rockets - Tyus Jones
19. Wizards - Bobby Portis
20. Raptors - Sam Dekker
21. Mavs - Jerian Grant
22. Bulls - Delon Wright
23. Blazers - R.J. Hunter
24. Cavs - Justin Anderson
25. Grizzlies - Jarell Martin
26. Spurs - Rashad Vaughn
27. Lakers - Anthony Brown
28. Celtics - Chris McCullough
29. Nets - Terry Rozier
30. Warriors - Anthony Brown


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Of course the one year I don't follow the Draft like a cult member there's a prize. Oh well.

1. Minnesota - Karl Anthony Towns
2. LA Lakers - Jahlil Okafor
3. Philly - D'Angelo Russell
4. NY Knicks - Emmanuel Mudiay
5. Orlando - Kristaps Porzingis
6. Sacramento - Willie Cauley-Stein
7. Denver - Mario Hezonja
8. Detroit - Justice Winslow
9. Charlotte - Devin Booker
10. Miami - Stanley Johnson
11. Indiana - Cameron Payne
12. Utah - Frank Kaminsky
13. Phoenix - Myles Turner
14. OKC - Rondae Hollis-Jefferson
15. Atlanta - Bobby Portis
16. Boston - Sam Dekker
17. Milwaukee - Trey Lyles
18. Houston - Tyus Jones
19. Washington - Kelly Oubre
20. Toronto - Jerian Grant
21. Dallas - Delon Wright
22. Chicago - Montrezl Harrell
23. Portland - RJ Hunter
24. Cleveland - Kevon Looney
25. Memphis - Jarell Martin
26. San Antonio - Justin Anderson
27. LA Lakers - JP Tokoto
28. Boston - Chris McCullough
29. Brooklyn - Cliff Alexander
30. Golden State - Terry Rozier


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

@UD40 @Bogg @HKF @R-Star @kbdullah @GNG @E.H. Munro @Dissonance @Ballscientist @e-monk @Sir Patchwork @scdn @Bubbles @Wade County @roux @Dornado @l0st1 @edabomb @Da Grinch @bball2223 @King Joseus

Don't miss your shot at an easy $100 and a little extra fun while watching the draft tonight. Post your mock before 7 PM ET.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

1. Minnesota - Karl Anthony-Towns
2. Lakers - Jahlil Okafor
3. 76'ers - D'Angelo Russell
4. Knicks - Justise Winslow
5. Magic - Kristaps Porzingis
6. Kings - Emmanuel Mudiay
7. Nuggets - Mario Hezonja
8. Pistons - Devin Booker
9. Hornets - Kelly Oubre
10. Heat - Stanley Johnson
11. Pacers - Frank Kaminsky
12. Jazz - Myles Turner
13. Suns - Willie Cauley-Stein
14. Thunder - Cameron Payne
15. Hawks - Trey Lyles
16. Celtics - Rondae Hollis-Jefferson
17. Bucks - Saem Dekker
18. Rockets - Tyus Jones
19. Wizards - Bobby Portis
20. Raptors - Jerian Grant
21. Mavs - Kevon Looney
22. Bulls - Delon Wright
23. Blazers - Rashad Vaughn
24. Cavs - RJ Hunter
25. Grizzlies - Jarell Martin
26. Spurs - Montrezl Harrell	
27. Lakers - Justin Anderson
28. Celtics - Terry Rozier
29. Nets - Chris McCullough
30. Warriors - Jonathan Holmes


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Do I get extra points for correctly predicting draft night trades?

1. Minnesota - Karl Anthony-Towns
2. Lakers - D'Angelo Russell
3. 76'ers - Jahlil Okafor
4. Pistons - Kristaps Porzingis
5. Magic - Justise Winslow
6. Kings - Emmanuel Mudiay
7. Nuggets - Mario Hezonja
8. Knicks - Frank Kaminsky
9. Hornets - Devin Booker
10. Heat - Stanley Johnson
11. Pacers - Myles Turner
12. Celtics - Willie Cauley-Stein 
13. Suns - Kelly Oubre
14. Thunder - Cameron Payne
15. Hawks - Trey Lyles
16. Jazz - Bobby Portis
17. Bucks - Sam Dekker
18. Rockets - Tyus Jones
19. Wizards - Kevon Looney
20. Raptors - Jerian Grant
21. Mavs - Rashad Vaughan
22. Bulls - RJ Hunter
23. Celics - Pat Connaughton
24. Cavs - Chris McCullough
25. Grizzlies - Justin Anderson
26. Spurs - Delon Wright	
27. Lakers - Jonathan Holmes
28. Blazers - Jarrell Martin
29. Nets - Montrezl Harrell
30. Warriors - Terry Rozier


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

1. Karl-Anthony Towns
2. D'Angelo Russell
3. Jahlil Okafor
4. Emmanuel Mudiay
5. Kristaps Porzingis
6. Mario Hezonja
7. Justise Winslow
8. Trey Lyles
9. Devin Booker
10. Cam Payne
11. Myles Turner
12. Bobby Portis
13. Stanley Johnson
14. Willie Cauley-Stein
15. Frank Kaminsky
16. Montrezl Harrell
17. Rondae Hollis-Jefferson
18. Tyus Jones
19. Jerian Grant
20. Justin Anderson
21. Terry Rozier
22. Sam Dekker
23. Kelly Oubre
24. Rashad Vaughn
25. RJ Hunter
26. Guillermo Hernangomez
27. Norman Powell
28. Kevon Looney
29. Delon Wright
30. Chris McCullough


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

1. Minnesota - Karl Anthony-Towns
2. Lakers - Jahlil Okafor
3. 76'ers - D'Angelo Russell
4. Knicks - Emmanuel Mudiay
5. Magic - Kristaps Porzingis
6. Kings - Willie Cauley-Stein
7. Nuggets - Mario Hezonja
8. Pistons - Stanley Johnson
9. Hornets - Frank Kaminsky
10. Heat - Devin Booker
11. Pacers - Trey Lyles
12. Jazz - Myles Turner
13. Suns - Bobby Portis
14. Thunder - Cameron Payne
15. Hawks - Kelly Oubre
16. Celtics - Sam Dekker
17. Bucks - Rashad Vaughn
18. Rockets - Tyus Jones
19. Wizards - Montrezl Harrell
20. Raptors - Rondae Hollis-Jefferson
21. Mavs - Jerian Grant
22. Bulls - Delon Wright
23. Blazers - Kevin Looney
24. Cavs - Justin Anderson
25. Grizzlies - Jarrell Martin
26. Spurs - Guillermo Hernangomez
27. Lakers - RJ Hunter
28. Celtics - Chris McCullough
29. Nets - Terry Rozier
30. Warriors - Rakeem Christmas


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> Do I get extra points for correctly predicting draft night trades?
> 
> 1. Minnesota - Karl Anthony-Towns
> 2. Lakers - D'Angelo Russell
> ...


Listed twice.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

1. Karl Towns
2. Jahlil Okafor
3. D'Angelo Russell
4. Mario Hezonja
5. Justise Winslow
6. Kristaps Porzingis
7. Emmanuel Mudiay
8. Stanley Johnson
9. Frank Kaminsky
10. Devin Booker
11. Willie Cauley-Stein
12. Cameron Payne
13. Myles Turner
14. Jerian Grant
15. Trey Lyles
16. Kelly Oubre
17. Bobby Portis
18. Tyus Jones
19. Kevin Looney
20. Sam Dekker
21. Justin Anderson
22. RJ Hunter
23. Rondae Hollis Jefferson
24. Delon Wright
25. Montrezl Harrell
26. Rashad Vaughn
27. Anthony Brown
28. Jarrell Martin
29. Terry Rozier
30. Chris McCullough


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

MIN-KAT
LAL-Okafor
PHI-D'Russ
NYK-Winslow
ORL-Porzingis
SAC-Hezonja
DEN-Mudiay
DET-Johnson
CHA-Kaminsky
MIA-Booker
IND-Lyles
UTH-WCS
PHX-Turner
OKC-Payne
ATL-Portis
BOS-Dekker
MIL-J. Grant
HOU-T. Jones
WSH-Oubre
TOR-RHJ
DAL-D. Wright
CHI-Looney
POR-Vaughn
CLE-Hunter
MEM-Harrell
SAS-J. Martin
LAL-J. Anderson
BOS-Alexander
BKN-Rozier
GSW-J Young


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Would participate but outside of the little I know about the top 5, I know nothing about college players.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shot in the dark based off research of teams interests/needs, studying over some mocks and going with potential wild cards in some spots. :whoknows:

1. Timberwolves - Karl-Anthony Townms
2. Lakers - Jahlil Okafor
3. Sixers - D'Angelo Russell 
4. Knicks - Justice Winslow
5. Magic - Kristaps Porzingis
6. Kings - Emmanuel Mudlay
7. Nuggets - Mario Hezonja
8. Pistons - Myles Turner
9. Hornets - Devin Booker
10. Heat - Stanley Johnson 
11. Pacers - Frank Kaminsky 
12. Jazz - Trey Lyles
13. Suns - Willie Cauley-Stein 
14. Thunder - Cameron Payne
15. Hawks - Bobby Portis
16. Celtics - Kelly Oubre
17. Bucks - Sam Dekker
18. Rockets - RJ Hunter
19. Wizards - Kevon Looney
20. Raptors - Rondae Hollis-Jefferson 
21. Mavericks - Tyus Jones
22. Bulls - Jerian Grant
23. Trail Blazers - Justin Anderson
24. Cavaliers - Rashad Vaughn
25. Grizzlies - Jarell Martin
26. Spurs - Guillermo Hernangomez
27. Lakers - Delon Wright 
28. Celtics - Jonathan Holmes 
29. Nets - Montrezl Harrell
30. Warriors - Chris McCullough


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Some pure guesswork here.

1. Timberwolves - Karl-Anthony Towns
2. Lakers - D'Angelo Russell
3. Sixers - Justise Winslow
4. Knicks - Kristaps Porzingis
5. Magic - Jahlil Okafor
6. Kings - Emmanuel Mudiay
7. Nuggets - Willie Cauley-Stein
8. Pistons - Mario Hezonja
9. Hornets - Frank Kaminsky
10. Heat - Sam Dekker
11. Pacers - Myles Turner
12. Jazz - Stanley Johnson
13. Suns - Trey Lyles
14. Thunder - Bobby Portis
15. Hawks - Cameron Payne
16. Celtics - Devin Booker
17. Bucks - Rashad Vaughn
18. Rockets - Tyus Jones
19. Wizards - Rondae Hollis-Jefferson
20. Raptors - Kevon Looney
21. Mavericks - Kelly Oubre
22. Bulls - Jerian Grant
23. Trail Blazers - Montrezl Harrell
24. Cavaliers - Delon Wright
25. Grizzlies - Guillermo Hernangomez
26. Spurs - Justin Anderson
27. Lakers - Jordan Mickey
28. Celtics - Jarell Martin
29. Nets - RJ Hunter
30. Warriors - Christian Wood


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> @UD40 @Bogg @HKF @R-Star @kbdullah @GNG @E.H. Munro @Dissonance @Ballscientist @e-monk @Sir Patchwork @scdn @Bubbles @Wade County @roux @Dornado @l0st1 @edabomb @Da Grinch @bball2223 @King Joseus
> 
> Don't miss your shot at an easy $100 and a little extra fun while watching the draft tonight. Post your mock before 7 PM ET.


Wish I had played. I was at meetings out of town the last two days.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who participated, congrats to @TheAnswer on a runway victory. 

@TheAnswer 39
@ATLien 32
@Porn Player 30
@RollWithEm 30
@Wilt_The_Stilt 30
@Drizzy 29
@Ender 28
@Pacers Fan 28
@E.H. Munro 28
@Dissonance 28
@King Joseus 28
@UD40 27
@Kreutz35 26
@BlakeJesus 25
@Marcus13 25
@hroz 24 
@King Sancho Fantastic 24
@hunerman 24
@Nimreitz 23
@-James- 23
@MemphisX 22
@ChrisWoj 20
@Jamel Irief 20

In case you're wondering, the final mock for NBADraft.net scored 34 and for DraftExpress scored 44. Jamel's strategy may have paid off had he updated his picks up to the deadline. 

TheAnswer, PM me your email address to receive your money by PayPal.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I did pretty well. I very nearly switched DeAngelo into that 2nd spot, but my personal preference for Mudiay might have clouded my better judgement. 

Congratulations @TheAnswer and thank you for adding some extra fun to the draft @hobojoe 

Good effort @Jamel Irief


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Thanks to everyone who participated, congrats to @TheAnswer on a runway victory.
> 
> @TheAnswer 39
> @ATLien 32
> ...


This shows that even though I didn't win I had the second best strategy.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> I did pretty well. I very nearly switched DeAngelo into that 2nd spot, but my personal preference for Mudiay might have clouded my better judgement.
> 
> Congratulations @TheAnswer and thank you for adding some extra fun to the draft @hobojoe
> 
> Good effort @Jamel Irief


If it weren't for fluke circumstances you would win everything you participate in.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> If it weren't for fluke circumstances you would win everything you participate in.


If it wasn't for losing everything you enter, you'd be the greatest winner of all time.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> If it wasn't for losing everything you enter, you'd be the greatest winner of all time.


I've won the BBF fantasy league multiple years (check the history) and when I lose I don't make excuses. Nice try though. Congrats on your 3rd place finish, you seem very proud.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I've won the BBF fantasy league multiple years (check the history) and when I lose I don't make excuses. Nice try though. Congrats on your 3rd place finish, you seem very proud.


It's just a bit of fun. Frankie says...


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

hobojoe said:


> Don't miss your shot at an easy $100 and a little extra fun while watching the draft tonight. Post your mock before 7 PM ET.


Thanks for the invite, wanted to create one, but didn't have the time and wasn't up to speed on all the draft prospects.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Sick. Thanks Hobo and PP.

Was pretty confident in my mock, but didn't know if I'd be able to pull it off over some of you real avid draft geeks here.


----------

